# Louisiana Guide Recommendations



## backcast

DBStoots said:


> I'll be in Buras at the end of August and want to extend my stay in Louisiana and fish two more days with another guide. I would appreciate recommendations for guides in other areas that might be fun to target. Will have two anglers using primarily spinning gear and artificial baits. Prefer catch and release if that matters. Thanks.


Miles LaRose fishes out of Hopedale. I have fished once with Shane Mayfield out of Buras.


----------



## backbone

Ron Ratliff is a good dood.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

In Louisiana catch n release is into d igloo ice box! Dey still got 25 × 12" trout, n 5 x 16" redfish. N so locals can fill d freezers!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> In Louisiana catch n release is into d igloo ice box!


Not if you make that clear before the first foot hits the deck. They are your employee.


----------



## Zika

Capt. Ross Monete is a good choice. He fishes out of Cajun Fishing Adventures Lodge in Buras. Capt. Ryan Lambert is the lodge owner.


----------



## DBStoots

Th


backcast said:


> Miles LaRose fishes out of Hopedale. I have fished once with Shane Mayfield out of Buras.


Thank you.


----------



## DBStoots

Zika said:


> Capt. Ross Monete is a good choice. He fishes out of Cajun Fishing Adventures Lodge in Buras. Capt. Ryan Lambert is the lodge owner.


Thank you.


----------



## Wetwork

Ron Ratliff-

http://marshdawn.com/


----------



## Newman

3rd for Ron Ratliff.


----------



## fatman

backbone said:


> Ron Ratliff is a good dood.


Ron's a solid guy
http://marshdawn.com/


----------



## Sublime

Another vote for Ron.


----------



## DBStoots

Wetwork said:


> Ron Ratliff-
> 
> http://marshdawn.com/


Thank you.


----------



## TidewateR

backbone said:


> Ron Ratliff is a good dood.


agreed, but he’s no where close to Buras

Check out Miles LaRose. He has summer dialed in..especially those certain silver migratory fish. Someone said he’s in hopedale which is not true. He’ll
be down river. Also Ty Hibbs is down there too, and can put you on jacks and bulls etc. Great time to be in LA!


----------



## DBStoots

TidewateR said:


> agreed, but he’s no where close to Buras
> 
> Check out Miles LaRose. He has summer dialed in..especially those certain silver migratory fish. Someone said he’s in hopedale which is not true. He’ll
> be down river. Also Ty Hibbs is down there too, and can put you on jacks and bulls etc. Great time to be in LA!


Thank you!


----------



## KimmerIII

Brad Schmidt, fishmaster guide service. Been fishing out of Port Sulpher just north of Buras for a long long time. Awesome guy with great camp houses available.


----------



## Capt.Ron

TidewateR said:


> agreed, but he’s no where close to Buras
> 
> Check out Miles LaRose. He has summer dialed in..especially those certain silver migratory fish. Someone said he’s in hopedale which is not true. He’ll
> be down river. Also Ty Hibbs is down there too, and can put you on jacks and bulls etc. Great time to be in LA!


I'm not driving there either lol Ty Hibbs and Myles Larose are top notch.


----------

